# MAJESTICS L.A car show at fuddruckers, Aug.31,2014



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Majestics Los Angeles Chapter "The End of Summer Show" August 31,2014 at Fuddruckers in Lakewood,Ca ... Save the date out last show was off the hook ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's
going down. Let's do It!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


>


Gonna get you with silly string....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna get you with silly string....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bring the kids out for what will hopefully be a big big big silly string fight......


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Yeah buddy


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS L.A.C.C. WILL B THERE....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks for the support david , best of friends cc


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Majestics Los Angeles,


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Weekend bump


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA (Oct 22, 2013)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Bring the kids out for what will hopefully be a big big big silly string fight......




TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :h5:



You gonna sign up for the tweaking contest??


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You gonna sign up for the tweaking contest??


:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Less than a month away


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

To The Top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down at Fuddruckers....


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't miss out


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Aug 31,2014 to the top


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Tavo68 (Jul 21, 2014)

ORIGINALS E.L.A WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Everyone welcome


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Seaside will be there!


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be another firme one......


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

What time roll in start,?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

7am^^^


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Mike, c u there


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

Are u guys having a hop?


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

No hop


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

don't forget to cruise on over to POMONA,CA. on HOLT and INDIAN HILL at 6pm-? everybody starts 2 arrive at 7pm... so don't panic...lol. cruising holt since 1985... every last sunday of the month! have fun and peace!


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh! one more thing spread the word my peeps! and no tire burners allowed! and don't worry about the cops, there down with it... gracias


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT



Ontario classics car club


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

This Sunday it's gonna be crackin


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Keep this topic on top


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

WE HAVE A SET OF 13X7 "60"spoke up for grabs if anyone might need them for the end of summer show !!!!







.






. (SOLD)







.


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BTTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


>


Sup foo!

Long time no chit chat.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

sup cabron whats crackin u comin to vegas 


rivman said:


> Sup foo!
> 
> Long time no chit chat.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you in the morning about 8. I'm on my way back from the Carnitas Fest in Antioch.


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's Some REAL OG MAJESTICS at the LA Majestics show,


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Original FOUNDING Majestics to today, 41 years of lowriding all in one place, this is the REAL MAJESTICS.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It was a packed house. Good turnout....


----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

Pictures please


----------



## Monkee (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

90lowrider said:


> Pictures please


Yeah wurs the pics at :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Pics


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

TOGETHER C.C. HAD A BLAST


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks Together cc for the support


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any pictures of the silly string fight?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Pics ???


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this was a good show!!! DJ Mike thanks for the kids dance my son had a BLAST man....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Big Rich said:


> Thanks Together cc for the support


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> this was a good show!!! DJ Mike thanks for the kids dance my son had a BLAST man....



Thanks Paul for continued support my brother....


----------

